# Can a moderator please delete one of my threads please?



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

please delete my thread "post your joints" if you check it out i think it speaks for its self why i want it deleted. thanks


----------



## fssalaska (Jul 3, 2014)

Friends don't let friends start threads stoned off there a$$ .. lol


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

fssalaska said:


> Friends don't let friends start threads stoned off there a$$ .. lol


i think i made all my threads stoned off my ass lol


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

lol you guys got a lot time on your hands eh? take the time to put a picture on photobucket to post it on my threads to troll it doesn't bother me lol, do you guys even smoke weed? or you just sign up for forums to troll ppl because your so frustrated in real life lmao


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)

what the fuck? did someone really delete this limp dicks stupid joint thread? It was actually making me laugh








you should sticky this thread so everyone knows this is the butthurt thread


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> lol you guys got a lot time on your hands eh? take the time to put a picture on photobucket to post it on my threads to troll it *doesn't bother me* lol, do you guys even smoke weed? or you just sign up for forums to troll ppl because your so frustrated in real life lmao


yes it does


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> what the fuck? did someone really delete this limp dicks stupid joint thread? It was actually making me


lol i aint even mad i actually lol'd after seeing this


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)

you dont have to put pictures on photobucket. just find a picture you like on google and click view image and put the web address in the foto deal between the smily and the film


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> you dont have to put pictures on photobucket. just find a picture you like on google and click view image and put the web address in the foto deal between the smily and the film


thanks


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)

if the pic is in your computer you can use the button on the bottom of the posting area, next to the post reply button is the "upload a file" button​


----------



## charface (Jul 3, 2014)

Now you can upload a pic of your actual tears in the next thread.
Maybe then these assheads will leave you alone.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

hurrrrr


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## charface (Jul 3, 2014)

Stop it.
Right "meow"!


----------



## charface (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

Wtf, I rolled a grt -sticky- doob and was gonna go post exact likeness of it in The Official _*post pics of your joints*_ thread and it seems to have been deleted. 

Where is that damn thread?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2014)

Delete it? Clearly wasn't very sticky worth then


----------



## Sativied (Jul 3, 2014)

It started getting sticky potential after a couple of pages though.







And you're the one who ruined it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> deleted post


And we come full circle. It was never sticky worthy let alone thread worthy hence us having a laugh


----------



## Sativied (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2014)

Double whammy!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 3, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> And we come full circle. It was never sticky worthy let alone thread worthy hence us having a laugh


whats wrong with a thread where everybody posted their rolls?


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats wrong with a thread where everybody posted their rolls?


When you added the part about making thread a "sticky", YOU made your own thread absurd.


----------



## abe supercro (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats wrong with a thread where everybody posted their rolls?


feel free to participate in this new....
post your own hand rolled joint thread.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/the-official-post-pictures-of-your-joints-and-cats-thread.836197/#post-10666052


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 3, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats wrong with a thread where everybody posted their rolls?


nothing. what makes it worthy of being a sticky?

oh yeah... nothing. it was getting there with the cat pix though, you missed out on supernet fame.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats wrong with a thread where everybody posted their rolls?


I posted ll the joints I could think of, what was the problem?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> whats wrong with a thread where everybody posted their rolls?


Because we already have these threads. Many! http://rollitup.org/t/picture-of-your-joints-thread.779413/

Recall me calling it pointless? There's just one reason as to why it is.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 4, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Because we already have these threads. Many! http://rollitup.org/t/picture-of-your-joints-thread.779413/
> 
> Recall me calling it pointless? There's just one reason as to why it is.


well if that thread was sticky then i would of found it and i wouldn't of made a new thread so now i see why i was trolled


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> well if that thread was sticky then i would of found it and i wouldn't of made a new thread so now i see why i was trolled


if you had searched you would have found it and probably made a new thread anyway.


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 4, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> if you had searched you would have found it and probably made a new thread anyway.


I did search it i couldn't find it and no i wouldn't have created a new one


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jul 4, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> I did search it i couldn't find it and no i wouldn't have created a new one


i'm just raggin on you man. it's all good


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 4, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm just raggin on you man. it's all good


alright man lol


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 22, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> I did search it i couldn't find it and no i wouldn't have created a new one


if you are really interested in being sticky, I have an idea!


----------



## Mr. Bongwater (Jul 22, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Will a mod please delete this post?





Metasynth said:


> And this one, too?


nope


----------



## Metasynth (Jul 22, 2014)

Mr. Bongwater said:


> nope


Actually, I bet you if I asked them nicely, they'd do it for me. They like me, here.


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Jul 22, 2014)

Lol


----------



## ChingOwn (Jul 22, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


>


were you stationed in Guam?


----------



## Commander Strax (Jul 23, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> were you stationed in Guam?


is that some gay code?


----------

